# Would you buy it? 05 GTO!



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey everybody, lookin for some advice. 

Chicago Used Cars | Bill Jacobs | Used Car Dealers in Illinois


Lookin at purchasing this car. Anybody got any insight?

Thanks!


----------



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

No one has any idea about the mileage, year? Anything?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

what GTO are you talking about there is 2 on this dealership site? and they say the year and milage next to both of them. So what are your questions?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

haha dude, i test drove the black one with stripes, it smoked tires in second but every time i hit it above 3K rpm it made a noise like engine was falling apart. after test drive the check engine light came on, the scan showed TPS throttle body and it is very possible, the parts dept. said the part was 550$. crooks, the tech told me he replaced it but later denied it and said he actually replaced maf sensor, and tells me the car is okay its just maf sensor going off...anyway, mangr told me he will replace it...

also the stripes he said he will remove, but i told him that after removal the paint will not match, it will be visible were decalls were. i tried to lower the price from 17,9K, but he wouldn't budge. he told me the paint will be okay, i said take the stripes off and let's see, he didnt like the idea and said only if i saign the papers first..big luagh hahhaha..and the stripes are cracked from sun all accross the car... don't know what crackhead put stripes over such a pretty car, unbelieveable....

the stick was so light and easy to shift, it seems that someone worked it pretty good. tell ralph and mike in sales they full of it, called me the following week, but i already got one with 11K miles and stick is not even broken in, so heavy, love it brand new.....

make sure it tps is replaced and have them take the stripes off, and get you the 4th tire to be new as the other 3.....and work the price some more. i see they lowered it to 15,9K. i wouldnt pay more then 13,5K OTD.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The 05 is a little high mileage for my tastes and the 06 is an automatic which would rule it out for me. Neither color would have been high on my list when I was looking either.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

firebird said:


> ....i wouldnt pay more then 13,5K OTD.


That would be tough at a dealer.....


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah but those stripes kill the price..it would take a lot of time to remove it without damaging the paint, and the marks of those stripes will be visible as the paint is strong underneath while the rest of the paint faded from weather...that's a big downer, not to mention now the gas prices are going up and you can take that into effect that the car most likely will be sitting there for a while...i wouldn't rush. i was there a month ago and he lowered the price 2K already

or pay 15K and make sure they rplace the tps and remove the paint. make sure when you hit over 3000rpm that car is working normal and no strange noises coming from the engine compartment.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

HP11 said:


> That would be tough at a dealer.....


meant to hit 14,5


----------



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

It was the black one I was looking at... went and drove it today but I didn't get it over 3K. They also told me that they'd get the stripes taken care of, also said they replaced the MAF. No check engine light or anything was on so IDK about that but definately something to look into... I was wondering why the price was cheap.


----------



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

What about opinions on this one? Any disadvantages of it having the 5.7?


Cars for Sale: 2004 Pontiac GTO in Shorewood, IL 60404: Coupe Details - 291601281 - AutoTrader.com


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

18K for an 2004 with 36000 miles? If it were me, I'd keep looking.....


----------



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I would have to go in there and see what I could get them down to, and I know a few people that work there. Just curious as to the year as its the first year for the car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There are some disadvantages to an 04 vs an 05-06 (though 04 owners will argue that point). Smaller engine, smaller brakes, etc. I never considered an 04 when I was looking.


----------



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

OK, I wouldn't be modding too much. Mostly appearance and nothing as far performance goes other than intake exhaust, and possibly a tune.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

trust me man, they just deleted the engine light, it was tps. look into it again if youre thinking about it. and i think i saw a thread floating around here in reference to a manual shifter being light/ easy to shift through gears, like some bushing broken or something....did you notice the shifter not being firm and very easy to shift? i was outside when my friend shifted through gears with car off and each gear was noticeablly loud. while the same thing on the one i bought, you cant notice any movement or very slight when shifting through gears. honestly, not sure what it means, but worth investigating before you cough up the money.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah i never considered 04 either due to engine difference, however, i love the look. you'e better off getting 05 06 and pay the difference of couple of grand, as 50hp might be worth that much. but just keep looking, it took me more than a month.


----------



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't really pay attention too alot of what was goin on like I should have. It was snowin/raining/freezing rain so I was really concentrating on actually driving. I'm going to go back on Monday and really take a good look at it. Hopefully I can drive it again and get on it more and see how the motor sounds and I'll definately look into the shifter and ask about the MAF, why it was replaced and say I had some info that it had a code for a bad TPS at one point.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah, see if the throttle body is oem, it says ls2 on it. the entire sensor has to be replaced, and new ones, i'm pretty positive, do not have ls2 marking on them. so if it was replaced, it should be clear. like i said manager and salesman told me they would replace it, but that's for me. since i did not buy it, i highly doubt they replaced it as they told me in their parts dept. it was 550. but yeah when you gun it you will notice a vibration coming from under the engine and it changes the sound....


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

it seems like a decent car though, other than strips, that shifter and tps....ask them if you can take it to your personal mechanic, find someone to inspect it these 3 things for sure....


----------



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

Alright sounds good. Hopefully they will let me take it for a spin again and I'll see how she sounds. Also going to pay very close attention to the shifter. I thought it felt kind of funny like it was a little tough to go into gear but wasnt sure as I had never drive a GTO before and I figured it was me just not used to the car. I'm going to go look at the red 04 tomorrow and hopefully test drive that on Monday too and see how that one compares with the black one and see what they can do as far as price wise on that one.


----------



## tyty (Aug 21, 2010)

that 04 seems kind of high priced to me and if your not looking for power just looks then just get an 04 ls1 gto and do all the exterior mods with the money youll save


----------



## ls2 Chick (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Im new to the site and saw this thread. I bought the black gto on 3/5 and drove it back to Cincinnati, Oh. Drove 6 hours for the car and got the car out the door for 13,495! I thoguht I did pretty good! Once I got back, the next monday I had my work(local Chevy Dealer) do an inspection of the whole car, top to bottom. Found a TPS code, in which the shop forman informed is the trottle body needing cleaned or the trottle body needed changed. So after the cleaning, the goat was idling at 2k, the cars computer had a lock in the programming, in which i was explained was not allowing the car to re-learning the new idle after the tb was cleaned. Anyways ever since then, car runs strong, i have no tranny issues, and Proxses Tuning Mike checked the car over saying it was completely stock and runs awesome for a stock gto. So Im happy with the buy!! As for the stripes, the silver is coming off and the paint is actually brighter where the vinyl was, but not to worry matte black stripes are being placed were the silver stripes were! Heres a better pic of my new toy with my other toy


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a great deal to me. Most 6.0 Goats I have seen were going for 15000 and up and I have seen 04s lately going for 12-13 so yeah I would say you got a good deal. I got my 04 for 10k needing brakes all around at 70k, but with a new clutch, tires and wheels, diablo tuner, flowmaster catback and a K&N intake. Since then I have changed out the wheels, installed a touch screen stereo and Im adding tint and the 05 hood so I am very happy.


----------



## ls2 Chick (Mar 6, 2011)

I am really happy with this car, I just wish it would keep up with the srt-4, but with time! Stripes are actually being taken off toady, so im excited!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The one major concern on purchasing a used new age GTO and not knowing the history of the car or the previous owner is the possibility of the PCM being locked and not having a password to unlock it or override it. You're lucky.


----------



## ls2 Chick (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I am lucky I will say!!!

Stripes are off!


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

ls2 Chick said:


> I am really happy with this car, I just wish it would keep up with the srt-4, but with time! Stripes are actually being taken off toady, so im excited!!


So you are saying that your 6.0 cannot beat the SRT. I was thinking it would be no contest between the two. But I have seen SRTs beat 350zs. My friend beat a twin turbo g35 in his. I believe the G35 was only doing about 379 hp on twins, what a waste and the SRT had FMIC and upgraded turbo.


----------



## ls2 Chick (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah sad enough my fat goat got beat by the srt by like a fender it was close!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

HEY CONGRATS cHICK!! OTD thats a great deal, is that without IL tax? i guess they finally caved in and decided to sell it. so did you throw any of these issues we discussed here when you dealt with them? by the way it looks great with the stripes off, and i would assume if left outside on sun and rain, that the color would eventually even out.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

hey judge, speaking of history of the car, is there a way we can find who owned a car before, would DMV be able to tell us...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The one major concern on purchasing a used new age GTO and not knowing the history of the car or the previous owner is the possibility of the PCM being locked and not having a password to unlock it or override it. You're lucky.


I bought mine from the original owner and it came with all of the info including the security information card with all of the passwords but wouldn't GM be able to provide that to a legal new owner if it didn't come with the car?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

firebird said:


> hey judge, speaking of history of the car, is there a way we can find who owned a car before, would DMV be able to tell us...


I can run a GMVIS report with the VIN. It provides a GM Service History of the car.


----------



## ls2 Chick (Mar 6, 2011)

firebird said:


> HEY CONGRATS cHICK!! OTD thats a great deal, is that without IL tax? i guess they finally caved in and decided to sell it. so did you throw any of these issues we discussed here when you dealt with them? by the way it looks great with the stripes off, and i would assume if left outside on sun and rain, that the color would eventually even out.


Price included taxes(oh not il) and gmpp(36/3yr), also the cost price for a new tb, new serp belt, and the cost of removing and reapplying new stripes if paint was to bad to fix... So, after those costs were taken off price tax was added in and gmpp, came to the 13499ish area! So I believe I got a good deal. 

After taken the stripes off the trunk and spoilers paint is fine, not faded, and blands really well. The hood looks like i have some leopard print ghost flames, looks cool, but having some guys look at it here in the near future. Now the roof, is the worst, not sure whats going to be done with that, might wet sand and reclear or helll not sure yet.. haha... But eitherway she will be fixed soon 

Oh and got my new plates in!


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

haha nice plate!


----------

